
Basic Beats: Play with Drums Mathematically - behnamoh
https://michaelmior.github.io/rhythm-wheel/
======
DanBC
I love this!

Drum loops are something I suck at, and I've been looking at different
interfaces. For some reason I find this wheel interface much easier to get
something I like than other step pattern interfaces.

